# DS #4910: Super Robot Taisen OG Saga: Masou Kishin - The Lord of Eleme



## Chanser (May 25, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6215^^


----------



## TheDarkSeed (May 25, 2010)

Yess!


----------



## steveo581 (May 25, 2010)

please post dstt patch! there's a hex edit over at ds-scene


----------



## nugundam0079 (May 25, 2010)

YEESSSSSSSSS

Wait Wait Wait--I say this and I get modded but the guy two posts above me does the same and is left alone?


----------



## coolness (May 25, 2010)

What is this game about?


----------



## fgghjjkll (May 25, 2010)

woah.. Cant wait to play this.


----------



## BoxShot (May 25, 2010)

Go Cybuster!

Needs english.


----------



## Yukito (May 25, 2010)

Hopefully this game will get a US release (after Endless Frontier EXCEED)


----------



## worlok375 (May 25, 2010)

*amid all the hype* Waaaaat?


----------



## steveo581 (May 25, 2010)

anybody have a patch?


----------



## DarkArmadillo (May 25, 2010)

I love the robot designs in the Super Robot Taisen games. I'm checking this one out.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (May 25, 2010)

I get the Black Screen Of Death and IDK Why


----------



## luke_c (May 25, 2010)

Hex edit fix:
00004500: DB B5 F5 D7 D7 4E E8 32 AC B6 69 C5 8D C4 C1 3B ? 1C 00 9F E5 00 10 90 E5 18 20 9F E5 02 00 51 E1
00004510: 6D C6 68 9A FD 38 11 2B C7 6C 03 F0 46 76 A4 90 ? 14 10 9F 05 08 10 80 05 10 10 9F 05 B4 10 80 05
00004520: 31 FA 73 60 9C 7F 1E F0 FD 6C 93 C7 86 B0 AB 07 ? 1E FF 2F E1 E4 F6 23 02 F0 95 5F E1 56 A7 A9 39
00004530: 19 88 C1 57 ? 3E BE AA 36
000049F8: 1E FF 2F E1 ? C0 FE FF EA  

If you don't know how to do a hex edit, see here.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 25, 2010)

post the offset someone and i will add the Extinfo.dat file


----------



## XXLANCEXX (May 25, 2010)

Why Am i Still getting a black screen


----------



## Cortador (May 25, 2010)

YESSSSSSSSSSS!!!!


----------



## luke_c (May 25, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> Why Am i Still getting a black screen
> 
> 
> *Posts merged*
> ...


Have you tried the Hex edit fix?


----------



## XXLANCEXX (May 25, 2010)

yes i tried the hex edit


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 25, 2010)

YET ANOTHER ONE? I thought the last one was released only months ago


----------



## XXLANCEXX (May 25, 2010)

NVM It Still Dosnt Work
Im Using ACEKARD 2i AKAIO 1.6RC2


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 25, 2010)

lets play


----------



## XXLANCEXX (May 26, 2010)

STILL NOT WORKING OH GOD


----------



## worlok375 (May 26, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> lets play
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, stop bragging about how games work on your DS2.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 26, 2010)

im trying to show u guys footage
not just bragiin how it works


----------



## XXLANCEXX (May 26, 2010)

omg why wont it work


----------



## Maverick-jin8 (May 26, 2010)

This one is actually just a remake of an SNES game.


----------



## VenomTSH (May 26, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> omg why wont it work
> 
> No need for 10 posts repeating that it doesn't work, geez...
> 
> QUOTE(Overlord Nadrian @ May 26 2010, 12:15 AM) YET ANOTHER ONE? I thought the last one was released only months ago



Although they're in the same universe, Mugen no Frontier is that boobs-n-combos RPG, while this one is like other Super Robo Taisen games, a strategy RPG. I just hope this one gets localized as well, none of the SRT strategy games got out of Japan...


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 26, 2010)

The fights are really good graphics for a DS

Reminds me of Advance wars a little bit


----------



## BoxShot (May 26, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> The fights are really good graphics for a DS
> 
> Reminds me of Advance wars a little bit


You've never played a Super Robot Taisen game before have you?


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 26, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i get the gist of it tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




already had a few fights 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and finished some missions


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 26, 2010)

So i'm guessing this is a traditional SRT/SRW game? Turn based battles, and none of that button combo crap?


----------



## BoxShot (May 26, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> So i'm guessing this is a traditional SRT/SRW game? Turn based battles, and none of that button combo crap?


Yep. Wish I could read Japanese though. Oh well still going to play it.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 26, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> dudeonline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would really appreciate if this game came to the states, but due to licensing issues, most likely not


----------



## TheYummyKenshin (May 26, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> BoxShot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are no licensing issues for this game.  It's a pure OGverse game.

Also for some reason the game's not producing any saves on my EDGE card, anyone know if there's a fix for this?


----------



## elixirdream (May 26, 2010)

finally this is here..
remember used to have them on super robot wars as the original banpresto characters
hip hip hooray


----------



## XXLANCEXX (May 26, 2010)

so did anyone get it to work on the ACEKARD 2i


----------



## BoxShot (May 26, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> so did anyone get it to work on the ACEKARD 2i


Yes.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (May 26, 2010)

how? and it wont boot even with the Hex Edit


----------



## BoxShot (May 26, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> how? and it wont boot even with the Hex Edit


It does ... I would know I'm using it.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (May 26, 2010)

could you help me boxshot?


----------



## BoxShot (May 26, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> could you help me boxshot?


Depends on what I have to do.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 26, 2010)

TheYummyKenshin said:
			
		

> dudeonline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This makes me very happy.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (May 26, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> XXLANCEXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Help Me Get The Rom Patched And Working


----------



## NSRSM (May 26, 2010)

Works on CycloDS.

AP seems to be any enemy attack one shotting a unit.


----------



## exemax00181 (May 26, 2010)

YESSSSSSSSSSS!!!!


----------



## ShinRyouma (May 26, 2010)

Wow, I've been expecting this. Does anybody know if Noitora going to make a menu translation for this or not?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 26, 2010)

Trailer:

Though that doesn't help much at showing how this game plays..


			
				Cortador said:
			
		

> YESSSSSSSSSSS!!!!
> QUOTE(exemax00181 @ May 25 2010, 05:51 PM) YESSSSSSSSSSS!!!!


Whoa. Deja vu. 

P.S. Your one word posts contribute so much to this thread.


----------



## kimyom (May 26, 2010)

*/// THE UNIVERSAL CHILD'S PLAY PATCH WAS UPDATED!! ///*

*How to play "Super Robot Taisen OG Saga" on your DSTT and R4*

*For DSTT user:*

1. Download *Patch.rar *and get a Patch.exe file from the RAR archive. 

2. Drag your ROM and drop it onto the Patch.exe. 

3. Copy the extinfo.dat and infolib.dat files to the TTMENU folder of your microSD in the DSTT.

*For R4 user:*

Implement YSMENU by using the files that was described on the above "For DSTT user". Thus, use R4-YSMENU.

That's all.  


Note: 
This path is not only for "Super Robot Taisen OG Saga". It's one of game to be patched by Universal Child's Play Patch.  
The file having the ".bak" extension is the backup copy of the original nds file.



*Credit to Rudolph. *


----------



## steveo581 (May 26, 2010)

amazing. thanks Kimyom


----------



## XXLANCEXX (May 26, 2010)

I Like It 
Its Really good but i kinda like my old one a little better


----------



## darkspirit456 (May 26, 2010)

kimyom said:
			
		

> */// THE UNIVERSAL CHILD'S PLAY PATCH WAS UPDATED!! ///*
> 
> *How to play "Super Robot Taisen OG Saga" on your DSTT and R4*
> 
> ...





I updated the extinfo and infolib with v6.09 from pong20302000/retrogamefan. This is not an update from them is I who added in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The reason I added is because this extinfo, infolib from Rudolph doesn't seem to work with BD:AS so I added 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tested for BD:AS, and Super Robot Taisen OG Saga work perfectly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Download Here

If it not working on TTDS then please tell me, I must uploaded the wrong one if it not working


----------



## megawalk (May 26, 2010)

wow...considering i was playing alpha gaiden.
awesome! and fearsome  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i hate granzon....
but i love cybuster  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this is going to be one of the fewer games which i am really going to enjoy


----------



## mrfatso (May 26, 2010)

so am i safe to say that ya, we will probably see these in an official localization in future, seeing as how i have no idea who any of the robots are, they do seem to be original creation, so no complex licensing issues to deal with?

Or will i be back to looking forward to just bumming my way through the game?


----------



## megawalk (May 26, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> so am i safe to say that ya, we will probably see these in an official localization in future, seeing as how i have no idea who any of the robots are, they do seem to be original creation, so no complex licensing issues to deal with?
> 
> Or will i be back to looking forward to just bumming my way through the game?



Cybuster
Zamzeed
Diablo
Goddess...
There... Now you have a start  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



also...does this game has ap which one hit kills all your units by enemies ?


----------



## Yukito (May 26, 2010)

I hope so, what kind of AP is that ?


----------



## megawalk (May 26, 2010)

yep it's a insta-kill AP
.....enemy had 0% chance to hit...hit and died
hehe. you need to patch it...no chance otherwise


----------



## Kibbitz (May 26, 2010)

Anyone using an R4 got this to work? I keep getting a white screen and I'm out of ideas.


----------



## ShinRyouma (May 26, 2010)

The hex edit works, I'm using EDGE 1.10, I can play and save. I wonder if Noitora work on menu translation for this game?


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 26, 2010)

a famous and good game but for me its still not as much to get too much attention... i tried it on the GBA and it was a good strategy game... this category is kinda different if i am not mistaken


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 26, 2010)

Tried playing the first one and I found it pretty lame. I never saw why people raved about the battle system, it seemed generic outside of a few minor things. I didn't bother with the other games so I probably won't bother with this.

What's with the long game names with this series?


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (May 26, 2010)

Is the correct acronym for this something like this:
_SRTOGS:MS LoE?_


----------



## elixirdream (May 26, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> so am i safe to say that ya, we will probably see these in an official localization in future, seeing as how i have no idea who any of the robots are, they do seem to be original creation, so no complex licensing issues to deal with?
> 
> Or will i be back to looking forward to just bumming my way through the game?



i don't think we will be seeing this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




it would be better and faster if we wait for the chinese :version

GO Cybusterrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## tuddy666 (May 26, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> I would really appreciate if this game came to the states, but due to licensing issues, most likely not


Masaaki Andoh and the Cybuster are Banpresto Originals, they were in the OG games released on GBA, IIRC. Even so, the only licensing issues are to do with the Cybuster anime, if that got licensed.

But Atlus have the game rights to the characters anyway, so there MIGHT be a localisation. Depends if Atlus can be bothered, I suppose.


----------



## tajio (May 26, 2010)

I want to start playing these Super Robot Taisen games but which one the first one? The ones for the GBA? Or shall I just start with Super Robot Taisen: Original Generation on NDS?


----------



## mrfatso (May 26, 2010)

tajio said:
			
		

> I want to start playing these Super Robot Taisen games but which one the first one? The ones for the GBA? Or shall I just start with Super Robot Taisen: Original Generation on NDS?



I think there isnt a First game in that sense, all of them have their own storyline, but still find one that has an official english or a fan translation, at least u have an idea of basically, what the stories are about.


----------



## elixirdream (May 26, 2010)

tajio said:
			
		

> I want to start playing these Super Robot Taisen games but which one the first one? The ones for the GBA? Or shall I just start with Super Robot Taisen: Original Generation on NDS?



i will say start with the first super robot wars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




actually starting with whichever version should be alright because they are standalone...
somehow i don't really like those on DS
the recent SRW on DS is like soft porn (sorry i yet to play SRW on wii and etc)

my personal favourite SRW on SFC/SNES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



those on PS/PS2 were also pretty good


----------



## DarkJDL (May 26, 2010)

I'm pretty sure this; or at least a VERY SIMILAR game exists on SNES,  I remember the three robots on the box playing with an hardcore cool music


----------



## mangatic (May 26, 2010)

what, no big-boobed half naked princesses in this one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



im dissapointed....


----------



## DCG (May 26, 2010)

hmm, I like what I've seen in the trailer. will keep an eye out for the english version/patch for this game, also gona check the other ones of this serie


----------



## ShinRyouma (May 27, 2010)

tuddy666 said:
			
		

> dudeonline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This game is different from that SRT OG RPG games, it's strategy/tactics game.


----------



## basher11 (May 27, 2010)

mangatic said:
			
		

> what, no big-boobed half naked princesses in this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



go play the old one then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




perv. XD


----------



## BoxShot (May 27, 2010)

DarkJDL said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure this; or at least a VERY SIMILAR game exists on SNES,  I remember the three robots on the box playing with an hardcore cool music


Its a remake of Super Robot Taisen Gaiden: Masou Kishin - The Lord of Elemental I believe.


----------



## squall23 (May 27, 2010)

So it still doesn't work for Wood R4?  Or does that DSTT patch work for it as well?



			
				mangatic said:
			
		

> what, no big-boobed half naked princesses in this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is why I hate Endless Frontier fans.


----------



## zeroel (May 27, 2010)

I get stuck with a white screen on the YSMENU patch.
did anybody get it to work with Wood R4 i kinda prefer wood over ysmenu


----------



## playallday (May 27, 2010)

.


----------



## ferofax (May 27, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Tried playing the first one and I found it pretty lame. I never saw why people raved about the battle system, it seemed generic outside of a few minor things. I didn't bother with the other games so I probably won't bother with this.
> 
> What's with the long game names with this series?



i dunno. we're too busy enjoying the game to be fussing with minor details (such as long game names).


----------



## mangatic (May 27, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> mangatic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what, loving to _play_ with half-naked chicks is a crime?


----------



## squall23 (May 27, 2010)

mangatic said:
			
		

> what, loving to _play_ with half-naked chicks is a crime?


It is when that's the most important thing to you in a *robot game*.  Go play a H game or a dating sim or something.


----------



## mangatic (May 27, 2010)

squall23 said:
			
		

> mangatic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a robot game? there are barely any robots in endless frontier....and by robots i mean mechas not android robots(and they are also half-naked chicks too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## mrfaiz555 (May 27, 2010)

I manage to run the game using R4 (YS Menu) by patching it with Rudolph patch & replace the updated extinfo and infolib. However, when i reach scenario 20 (duel between Masaki and Shuu), the AP is there. Shuu just blew up Cybaster in 1 hit.

Anyone got the same problem? Any solution?

Thanks


----------



## ragnez (May 27, 2010)

anyone found a patch to fix the BGM AP for the edge? the patch that i got only removed the black screen freeze and 1 hit kill AP


----------



## ShinRyouma (May 27, 2010)

ragnez said:
			
		

> anyone found a patch to fix the BGM AP for the edge? the patch that i got only removed the black screen freeze and 1 hit kill AP


Are you sure about BGM AP? I don't think BGM AP is exist.


----------



## ragnez (May 27, 2010)

it exist i compared it to a video i found on youtube the bgms are of different quality cybuster's bgm isn't even what it suppose to be it sounded like poor quality snes bgm, even the voices when doing the map attack is different. here's the proper version http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7p4I5JQg4HI mine doesn't even sound anything like this


----------



## Kibbitz (May 28, 2010)

mrfaiz555 said:
			
		

> I manage to run the game using R4 (YS Menu) by patching it with Rudolph patch & replace the updated extinfo and infolib. However, when i reach scenario 20 (duel between Masaki and Shuu), the AP is there. Shuu just blew up Cybaster in 1 hit.
> 
> Anyone got the same problem? Any solution?
> 
> Thanks



How are you doing this with R4 - YS Menu? I still keep just getting white screens, and I've tried using the latest version of YSMenu I could find as well.


----------



## ShinRyouma (May 28, 2010)

ragnez said:
			
		

> it exist i compared it to a video i found on youtube the bgms are of different quality cybuster's bgm isn't even what it suppose to be it sounded like poor quality snes bgm, even the voices when doing the map attack is different. here's the proper version http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7p4I5JQg4HI mine doesn't even sound anything like this


I don't think BGM is important as long as the game is playable and visible.


----------



## zeroel (May 28, 2010)

does it work with r4 Wood 1.08?


----------



## Blackiris (May 28, 2010)

Damn. I'm a huge fan of the English SRT games for the GBA and loved them both...I once again hope this will come out in the US, now that it's an OG game.


----------



## VenomTSH (May 28, 2010)

This game just won't work for me, along with G.G Series Collection Plus. I hex-edited it with XVI32, I tried Rudolph patches, I held down A, held down X, nothing... I use Ak2i with AKAIO 1.6RC2. Is there anything I'm doing wrong?


----------



## ragnez (May 28, 2010)

@shinryouma for it may not be important but for me it is and it plays a big part for me to get into the game might as well wait for edge to update the CFW


----------



## dsrules (May 28, 2010)

does it work on Supercard DSTwo without patching? this will proof how good it's new bypass any anti-piracy measures it claims to has


----------



## Acenima (May 28, 2010)

cant wait to play this game, i played the endless frontier and liked it


----------



## ShinRyouma (May 29, 2010)

Acenima said:
			
		

> cant wait to play this game, i played the endless frontier and liked it


It's different from endless frontier (RPG), Masou Kishin is a strategy/tactics game.


----------



## megawalk (May 30, 2010)

Basically a Remake (Basically) From Masou Kishin - Super Robot Taisen Gaiden for SNES
and since it is a top game for it's storyline....(And Evil Overhyped Boss (I Hate Granzon All my Life) Which Can Kill Anything Easily) and the graphics are.....not SD like....still.....uhmm...yeah. i think i have said everything i wanted to say wow


----------



## ShinRyouma (May 30, 2010)

Yes, it isn't SD (Super Deformed) again but real size mecha (I love it)


----------



## clegion (May 30, 2010)

It's real size? as in cybuster is in full size like in CGs?


----------



## ShinRyouma (May 31, 2010)

What i meant by real size is the mecha's size is proportional (scaled down real size), not big-headed, not chibi.


----------



## TheCypher (Jun 1, 2010)

So is it still having problem or is everything solved?


----------



## ShinRyouma (Jun 1, 2010)

What problem? AP problem? I hex edit the rom my self and it works just fine in EDGE 1.10


----------



## TheCypher (Jun 1, 2010)

ShinRyouma said:
			
		

> What problem? AP problem? I hex edit the rom my self and it works just fine in EDGE 1.10


And what about the DSTT or R4i/YSmenu? Because i still hear they don't work well or outright crash,mostly because i own a R4i


----------



## gie009 (Jun 2, 2010)

ShinRyouma said:
			
		

> What i meant by real size is the mecha's size is proportional (scaled down real size), not big-headed, not chibi.



in this part^ when I already get cybuster, it crashes, using DSTT ver. 1.17a12 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ~is there a fix to this? thanks!


----------



## ShinRyouma (Jun 2, 2010)

TheCypher said:
			
		

> ShinRyouma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.ds-scene.net/?s=viewtopic&nid=9495&p=3 Post #27


----------



## gie009 (Jun 9, 2010)

I've used the universal child's play patch, still crashing when using cybuster but the other mechs did not. I can't win w/out cybuster


----------

